# Database Discussions > Oracle >  import

## unowhoiam30

Our import process is as follows:

- There is a schema definition file which contains all objects definition with constraints, indexes, stats etc.
- There is data file dump file1 for all fact tables minus one big fact table
- There is another data file dump file2 for this single fact table alone.

Now, the import process is failing in last step i.e while importing data for a fact table.

IMP-00058: ORACLE error 12571 encountered
ORA-12571: TNSacket writer failure
IMP-00058: ORACLE error 3114 encountered
ORA-03114: not connected to ORACLE
IMP-00000: Import terminated unsuccessfully

Any ideas?

----------


## skhanal

Did you use COMMIT=Y parameter?, the import may fail if you are importing large table in one batch because you may run out of rollback segment.

Check your alert.log file to confirm this. 

Also you can allocate higher number for BUFFER parameter of Imp.

----------


## unowhoiam30

Thanks for the response. Yes, I have used commit=y in parameter file. The same is enclosed for your reference:

tables=(*)
rows=Y
constraints=N
indexes=N
buffer=16384000
ignore=Y
grants=N
commit=Y
analyze=N
recalculate_statistics=N

Please let me know the next steps.

Btw, I am using Oracle 9.2.0.1.0 with Win2k.

----------


## skhanal

Did you check alrtSID.log file?. It might give you more information.

----------


## unowhoiam30

Here's the trace log information:

Trace of Alert Log file:
KCF: write/open error block=0xff465 online=1
file=6 J:\ORACLE\ORADATA\DB1\USERS01.DBF
error=27069 txt: 'OSD-04026: Invalid parameter passed. (OS 1045605)' Thu Mar 18 01:53:38 2004 Errors in file j:\oracle\admin\db1\bdump\db1_dbw0_3352.trc:
ORA-01242: data file suffered media failure: database in NOARCHIVELOG mode
ORA-01114: IO error writing block to file 6 (block # 1045605)
ORA-01110: data file 6: 'J:\ORACLE\ORADATA\db1\USERS01.DBF'
ORA-27069: skgfdisp: attempt to do I/O beyond the range of the file
OSD-04026: Invalid parameter passed. (OS 1045605)

Trace of .trc file:
*** 2004-03-18 01:53:38.000
*** SESSION ID2.1) 2004-03-18 01:53:38.000
KCF: write/open error block=0xff465 online=1
file=6 J:\ORACLE\ORADATA\db1\USERS01.DBF
error=27069 txt: 'OSD-04026: Invalid parameter passed. (OS 1045605)' error 1242 detected in background process
ORA-01242: data file suffered media failure: database in NOARCHIVELOG mode
ORA-01114: IO error writing block to file 6 (block # 1045605)
ORA-01110: data file 6: 'J:\ORACLE\ORADATA\db1\USERS01.DBF'
ORA-27069: skgfdisp: attempt to do I/O beyond the range of the file
OSD-04026: Invalid parameter passed. (OS 1045605)

----------


## skhanal

Looks like your user tablespace is corrupt. Can you export it to see if it can read all data.

----------

